# How to chase Flipper away (legal or not)



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, that's it. Freaking smiley has done pissed me off so bad I want him/her to go work for lunch or at least go eat the commercial guys bycatch (just for you IbHuntly :looser) 



Big bastards steal bait, steal fish before they can be brought up, foul lines, steal rigging when foul hooked, eat the now tenderly de-hooked and de-gassed never left the water extremely rare ARS.



So within the bounds of plausible deniability what do you think might work - based of course on conjecture only.



opcorn Although I am serious.

Stressless


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

take me fishing when you go.


----------



## dragtester (Oct 3, 2007)

M-80 taped to a lead light ,toss ,ENJOY


----------



## HammerTime25-06 (Oct 4, 2007)

check your pm


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

1 per person, per day


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

bangstick


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

about the only good thing that comes out of seeing a bunch of dolphins is big yellowfin tuna. everytime we see a big pod of dolphins, we get to trollin around them as there are often times yellowfin, as well as other pelagics with them.

But for the couple times a year i like to bottom fish, that's why i keep the 12 guage on board. pirates, sea gulls, and flipper.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

The dolphins really are a serious problem. They are some smart dudes! We pulled up to the russian while no other boats were aroundthis pastweekend, and not a minute later we seeflipper and his buddies 100 yards away rapidlycoming to the boat and jumping out of the water! They must hang out near wrecks and listen for engine noise and come to the boat.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

take a dead hardtail(or any other fish with a rigid tail, like a small spanish mackerel) and take about 15 feet of 20lb mono and tie it to the tail of the fish, when you see flipper, throw it out... they'll eat it, and the mono gets caught in their throat and (from what i'm told) the mono drives them nuts!!!... (from what i'm told) they'll jump off into the distance...

:shedevil:letsdrink


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

someone said a air horn blown into the water will run them off, probaly scare the hell out of the fish also but might be worth it if it works, haven't got to try it yet.

congrates still on the catch, but MAYBE this year when people are cobia fishing and seeing a giant mako eating a dophin on the sandbar by the beach DONT STOP HIM. let him eat as many as he pleases!:clap


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (2/20/2008)*1 per person, per day




There's a lot of meat on a dolphin!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Skeet shooting with #8 shot would be sporting, as long as they were completely out of the water. :nonono

I have heard of a wrist-rocket doing a good job.:doh

I do like the idea of the mono attatched to a small fish.:clap

I've personally seen flipper break off a line, with the lead still attatched to the leader. Flipper really freaks out, jumping and spinning around. 

Sea-r-cy


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Seen a range of ways, from yelling, to shooting, to blowing up. Have to say a slingshot or beebee gun are wise choices because of the silence of them and you won't leave flipper fins up after you leave the spot. Of coarse I'd never do any of that, it's always been the other guy... Don't kill one if there is another boat within a mile or two of you, I hear they float.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I know some old commercial guys used to take an old co2 cylinder and drill the neck out just big enough to fit a reloading funnel. Filled it up with black powder or whatever they could get their hands on. 2 inch waterproof fuse, and sealed it up (silicon or other adhesive/sealant). Stuff it in an undersized snapper, light it and let it rip.

Hypothetically speaking of course.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

ok air horns dont work out or held under the water, dont know if its illegal to try to run them off by these means, so... I was told this by a stranger......... it dont work they still eat the hell out of those amberjack and throw them around like a ping pong ball in the air to tease the hell out of you since the "stranger" had to throw it back and flipper dont!! If someone can offer up something that works shy of a bullet in the blow hole please put it out there.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Chasin' Tales (2/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *wishiniwasfishin07 (2/20/2008)*1 per person, per day
> ...




It makes up for all of the Snapper I WONT be keeping.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

think of the economic impact of allowing porpoise fishing, all the inshore people would be out buying giant reels and rods! those animals are all the way up in blackwater, just everywhere.... feel *really* bad when you let a fish go and it doesn't have a chance because its tired and flipper is just waiting, takes the fun out of just fishing for fun to catch and release. 

still waiting if someone has that great knowledge of how to run them off. I wonder if we can impose the "stand you ground" laws with self defense, wouldn't we be defending the helpless fish?:nonono:shedevil


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I've heard of some nasty people that poke holes in a can of Draino, sew it inside a short snapper, and releasetheir snapper likethey're supposed to.I've heard it's a good way to"clean them out".

Chemical warfare. Sorry 'bout your luck, Flipper.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Well since harrasing marine wildlife is a fedaral offence, i would not suggest doing anything to them. THat being said, I have 'heard' that the mono trick works, as does using a 'snatch' hook on light tackle, light enough to break of quickly. of course so does a 4-6 oz jig on the head, saw that done from the pier. I once accidently ran over a dolphin, it really honestly was an accident since i wasnt even fishing at the time. Studid bastard was riding my bow waves a little too close and when i skipped over a wave he was under the boat when it came back down...hell of a thud. I felt bad for him actually but he did swim off pretty fast. and come to think of it I never had problems with flipper coming near my boat again after that. 

Maybe someone could develop a dolphin reppelant similar to the ones used of sharks? I know thier not 100% effective but if it works some of the times without actually harming the dolphins i would gladly use it. Half the reason the dolphins are so dependent on fishing boats for food is that for a long time well meaning people fed flipper from the boat, and they became accustomed to getting free meals from fisherman. Its also illegal to feed a dolphin from your boat intentionally, under the same law that says its illegal to harrass them.


----------

